# Against my better judgement, I just bought $400 cycling shoes.



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

The good news is they were on sale for $300.










Reviews were mixed, I probably would have been just fine with something cheaper, but I can't get over how pretty these shoes are. 

On their way to the LBS from the warehouse, so I haven't tried them on. I hope they fit.

Anyway, this is a classic case of "Not motivated to ride unless I blow money on expensive kit."


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

My first thought is how long will that tidy white look not be nasty dirty schmutz looking? 


I say, you like them, you can afford them, I hope you will enjoy them.

My last pair of road shoes I bought are specialized, my first Spesh shoe purchase. And have to say they are comfortable as well as doing all the other things well a cycling shoe should do.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

robt57 said:


> My first thought is how long will that tidy white look not be nasty dirty schmutz looking?
> 
> 
> I say, you like them, you can afford them, I hope you will enjoy them.
> ...


I'm not a particularly big fan of the Sinyard Gang, but I've been told by my fitter to absolutely stick to spesh shoes. 

Keeping the white white will be a challenge, but even with a few scuffs I think I'll be ok with it. What I'm more worried about is the possible fragility of the Kanga Leather (some reports allege that it tears easy and stretches easy), but I won't know until I try, I guess. 

I could've gone the Fizik R1/R3 route, which are similarly retro-handsome, but even tryign to wrap my addled brain around varus wedges and shims--I pressed the EZ button and got another pair of S-shoes.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Make sure you wear a white belt to match.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

charlox5 said:


> Reviews were mixed, I probably would have been just fine with something cheaper, but I can't get over how pretty these shoes are.


You call these hideous things "pretty"?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The big mistake here is not trying them on first.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Aren't the pair you bought $300 shoes? 

I prefer white cycling shoes over black. Looks better to me.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The owner of my LBS wears those shoes, but in Black. He says they are very comfortable once the kangaroo leather molds to your foot. I am old enough to have worn leather cycling shoes with laces including kangaroo and I can tell you it is a very durable material. Addidas used to make their best soccer shoes out of Kangaroo, so I wouldn't be too concerned about them lasting.

I wear white cycling shoes, but not when it is raining. Mine do get dirty, but they are not a smooth surface like yours and you should be able to keep them clean.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Now you can look like Gary Cooper.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

jlandry said:


> Now you can look like Gary Cooper.


Sure, just rub it in for those of us who can't afford those shoes!


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

The nice thing about being leather is when they get ratty looking you can just die then black.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I just nailed some cleats onto my wingtips.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

BikeLayne said:


> I just nailed some cleats onto my wingtips.












The OP just needs a zoot suit to complete the fashion ensemble and he'll be ready to paint the town on new years eve 

Hidee hidee hidee hi
Hode hode hode ho


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The big mistake here is not trying them on first.


This. I actually consider shoes to be perfectly fine to spend heavy on, but that's assuming they actually work for you. 

That being said I also bought shoes a bit blind. My current Giro Factors were purchased online and the only sizing I went off of was Art's Cyclery's ShoeFitr. My luck, it was perfect. While I did have concern in the expected softer wider heel, the upper material really does form to the foot over time for what has been my best fitting shoe ever.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

These guys are just jealous. On a road bike those will look great.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe when you have these spinning at 90+ rpm they say 'piss off pirx'


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pirx said:


> You call these hideous things "pretty"?


oh but they are marvelous. minimal badging, handsome shape. the BOA loses some retrogrouch points, but like a Colnago Mexico with Campy 11, I think it's a nice blend of retro style with modern accoutrements. 



Jay Strongbow said:


> The big mistake here is not trying them on first.


This is true, but I bought from the LBS (vs. the specialized outlet) for this reason. I can try them on when I pick em up.



milkbaby said:


> Aren't the pair you bought $300 shoes?
> 
> I prefer white cycling shoes over black. Looks better to me.


Same, I've got some white shoes, and some black shoes, and I've always felt spiffier in a pair of whites. 



jlandry said:


> Now you can look like Gary Cooper.


This is all the justification I needed, thanks!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I did the same thing Spent $400 for Carbon soled shoes. They're actually really good, but the amount of money was crazy. The good thing is the last pair lasted for close to ten years.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I really like the clean look, i was having a hard time spending that kind of coin on Giro empires.

I like the white also.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I like the white as well....my giro factors are white and while I have only worn them for a year (more or less) they still look good.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

charlox5 said:


> Keeping the white white will be a challenge, but even with a few scuffs I think I'll be ok with it. What I'm more worried about is the possible fragility of the Kanga Leather (some reports allege that it tears easy and stretches easy), but I won't know until I try, I guess.


They look great, I wouldn't worry about the leather, kangaroo leather holds up really well. You will always be able to touch up any scuffs with some leather dye. A nice touch on the shoes is that the ankle edging is black, this is where the shoes typically shoe dirt.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought shoes sight unseen last year because the deal was great. Art's Cyclery had a pair of Fizik R1 Uomo shoes in size 43 only, but that's what I wear, so it ended up working for me. Plus, the soles on these can be molded by heating them in an oven. Either way, those $400 MSRP shoes ended up being only $230.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The big mistake here is not trying them on first.


I was thinking that, but the bigger mistake is spending that kind of money on shoes that properly should only be worn between Memorial Day and Labor Day. 

Of course, since I wear white shoes myself year round, this is pot, meet kettle, territory.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

mimason said:


> Maybe when you have these spinning at 90+ rpm they say 'piss off pirx'


Depends; if they're spinning at 90+rpm in a 53x11 they sure as hell will... 
Whether or not the OP can make them do that remains to be seen, however. :thumbsup:


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pirx said:


> Depends; if they're spinning at 90+rpm in a 53x11 they sure as hell will...
> Whether or not the OP can make them do that remains to be seen, however. :thumbsup:


Nope, can't do it without the aid of gravity.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

A really stiff pear of shoes will pay dividends. After I upgraded to carbon soled shoes. I found my feet less tired at the end of a long ride. Cheaper shoes have more flexible bottoms and that will make the bottoms more tired.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice shoes.
I just not a pair of Bont Vaypors for 150 shipped. They showed up with a retail price tag of 400 from a shop. Who the hell would buy 400 dollar shoes? Me, when they are marked down to less than half price.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Nice shoes.
> Who the hell would buy 400 dollar shoes?


Gerry Hull.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

SauronHimself said:


> Gerry Hull.


Yeah, but he can dance. 
I saw the video.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tihsepa said:


> Nice shoes.
> I just not a pair of Bont Vaypors for 150 shipped. They showed up with a retail price tag of 400 from a shop. Who the hell would buy 400 dollar shoes? Me, when they are marked down to less than half price.


Nice!! That's an amazing price!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

$400 for shoes....? don't think so.

my ebay purchase of a pair of Nike Ventoux II shoes for $65 looks pretty sweet in comparison.

they fit perfectly, are suitably stiff, and have provided tens of thousands of miles of use. 

they currently look a little tattered and worn, but I'm going to keep using them until they fall apart.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I also love the look of these shoes, sort of retro-futuristic. I think they're made out of natural leather, I wonder if they'll stretch over time.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

White shoes FTW!










Let's ride Charlox! I'll invite you to the cool kids club on Strava so you can join us when you can.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

arai_speed said:


> White shoes FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just getting back into the swing of things and am painfully slow! I think I logged like 200 miles in 2014, haha. But yeah it would be nice to ride, let me get some base miles in!


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Guilty as well...not of white shoes, but $400 shoes..but not for $400, in my case I ended up with a pair of the carbon S works XC mountain shoes, wanted something light and stiff since my older dominators are very comfy but contributed to hot spots and some foot cramping on a long gravel ride grand fondo last year, using Egg beater candie pedals. Got them at a local specialized dealer, tried on a couple pairs and surprise the most expensive shoe in the store is the one the feet and I like...but this shop will give me a 20% team discount which means they were still by far the most I've ever spent on shoes, but so far they are awesome. People on the mt bike ride Saturday wondered if they were road shoes, then thought they might be worth more then the SS mountain bike I was ridding. should be able to get a lot of awesome good ridding out of them though, and look good doing it.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't get the comments about how outrageous it is to spend $400 on top quality shoes. How many people spend a couple hundred (or more) each on multiple pairs of bibs and jerseys that are rotated and still wear out quicker than shoes. Shoes are worn on every ride, will last for years, and along with the saddle have more impact on comfort over a long ride than any other purchase. Additionally, the quality of a stiff carbon sole has a measurable effect on performance. Assuming they fit great, in the big picture, $400 shoes purchased at $300 seems like a good deal.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

David23 said:


> I don't get the comments about how outrageous it is to spend $400 on top quality shoes. How many people spend a couple hundred (or more) each on multiple pairs of bibs and jerseys that are rotated and still wear out quicker than shoes. Shoes are worn on every ride, will last for years, and along with the saddle have more impact on comfort over a long ride than any other purchase. Additionally, the quality of a stiff carbon sole has a measurable effect on performance. Assuming they fit great, in the big picture, $400 shoes purchased at $300 seems like a good deal.


I spent $400 on shoes. and I was outraged at myself, but since I keep what I buy for so long, I get over it. 

Not to hijack a thread, but I saw several posts recently where people who've owned bikes for only about a year or two are already looking to upgrade, change etc I think I'd rather over-pay for something I use for a long time than to go out and purchase the same item over and over every year or two. If you buy wrong, you wind up spending twice.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

Good looking pair of shoes. I also am not a fan of the "Sinyard Gang" but have heard mostly good things about their shoes. 

I don't own any white cycling shoes myself but I think they look fine in warm weather months. My wife has two different models of white Sidis which she uses a lot from the first of May till the end of September, just not on days when rain is possible. They aren't that hard to keep clean. 

Cycling shoes can be expensive but they last a long, long time so your investment is well worth it when spread over the years of service you'll get from them. Besides, it's your money and you don't have to justify the price or the color to anyone.

I have a pair of Sidi Ergo shoes that retailed for $499, which I got for $240 with free shipping when Sidi was changing to a newer Ergo model. Best cycling shoes I have ever owned. I wouldn't pay $499 for them myself but, I have no problem with those who do.


----------

